# Best Semi-Hollow under $500??



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm looking for input on my next guitar purchase. Looking at semi-hollows this time around, having already moved from acoustic to full-hollows. Finding the big (deep) bodies uncomfortable at this point - must be getting old! 

Anyway, I'd love to solicit some opinions on what you would consider the best semihollow axes out there under $500CAD. It s a fairly broad price point with representative guitars from most manufacturers. 

Specifically, I'm looking for something thinner than a full-hollow, light weight, good build quality, and flexible enough to play anything - folk rock, blues, jazz, 80s rock, whatever. I'm game for a bit of aftermarket mods (pups, etc) if the bones are good. 

Lines are now open, so let the votes begin!


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I dunno if you're interested but I have a quite modified Ibanez Artcore Talman semi-hollow in 50's kitchen blue, with a seriously pro setup (new nut, reseated several frets,e tc), upgraded pickups (James Peters rebuilt Duncan Alnicos) and electronics, that I'm considering letting go in that range.. PM if you'd like to chat it over.

Cheers.

FWIW for other options, I'd stick to either the PRS SE hollow, or an Ibanez Artcore of some sort.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have an epiphone custom shop es-335 with block inlays.... slapped some burstbucker 2/3 in there and its awesome.... going to swap out the pots and caps as well in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tons of cool options, especially in used instruments. Italia, Gretsch, Epiphone, Godin, Ibanez, and others. Had an Epiphone Dot that would have been superb for modifications hadn't I unloaded it at a profit so soon. My current Ibanez Artcore is quickly becoming a favourite. I've had the nut replaced with horn, and plan to replace the machine heads with my favourite Gotoh 510s, and will eventually go to a single volume control, but the pickups are quite nice, and the other hardware is very good. In this sort of instrument, if you get a good basic chassis at a good price everything else is gravy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

IMHO best of breed would be a Hagstrom Viking, assuming you are looking for a 335 style guitar. Also Ibanez, used Gretsch electromatic, etc.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Spend $100 more (best hundred you'll ever spend) and get a PRS SE Semihollow. Comes in a fantastic gigbag for the dough, cops all the 335-style tones, dead light, built really well, looks great...I sold my PRS Hollowbody II Artist because the SE was so darn close. Never regretted it. I've got a bunch of friends (pro players) with the same guitar and they all say the same thing. Worthy of pickup upgrades as the guitar is so nice. I've got Fralin P92s in mine (think noiseless P90s in a HB housing) and it sounds amazing in both my rock and my country bands. I could take it to any type of gig. Harder to find on the used market because the people that have them keep them. 'Nuff said.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a Epiphone Dot for a while and it was a fantastic guitar. They're under <$500 new now, and used they're an even better bargain. Just a killer guitar for the price!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...how come you never see a hollow-body electric with a maple fretboard?


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

david henman said:


> ...how come you never see a hollow-body electric with a maple fretboard?


Well, you do see em, but not on traditional hollowbodies. Telecaster thinlines come to mind. Weren't some of the old Starcasters maple fretboard-ed as well?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got this one for that much: http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/?action=view&current=dillion2.jpg


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thanks for the replies and axe suggestions. Which Artcore models are people playing? My current guitar is an Ibanez Artcore AK85 and I'm quite impressed with the build quality on these axes. I wouldn't hesitate to look at other Ibby models. Anyone have/had an Ibanez AM model Artcore? Have heard good things, but can't find one in the flesh to try out....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

studiodog said:


> Hey everyone! Thanks for the replies and axe suggestions. Which Artcore models are people playing? My current guitar is an Ibanez Artcore AK85 and I'm quite impressed with the build quality on these axes. I wouldn't hesitate to look at other Ibby models. Anyone have/had an Ibanez AM model Artcore? Have heard good things, but can't find one in the flesh to try out....


My Artcore model number is AGS838-ATF-12-03, what the heck is with the long model number? The serial number is half as long. Anyway, it feels great, sounds great, looks great. I notice that L&M carry Ibanez as does Pianovations in Blyth Ontario, neither very far from you. Can't testify as to their stock.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been jonesing on an Ibby ag95 for awhile now just waiting to pull the trigger,(local shop owner pulls it down when I walk in)
Someone was wondering about maple necked semi's, I think epi sheratons have a model with maple neck, might be a sheraton II
But like its been said, many models for under 5 bills..best of luck. The hunt is almost as fun as finding the prize


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Mooh, 

I've actually tried an AGS83B at Sherwood Music here in Kitchener a while back (gone now of course!). They and the Waterloo L&M seem touch and go with their Ibanez stock, bringing in only dribs and drabs. May try the Cambridge L&M if I'm down that way. 

And 1+ to wingsfan for his enthusiasm on the hunt! I spend so much time looking (and trying to allocate my limited gear budget wisely) that by the time I actually buy something it feels like I've owned it for years! I'm also a famous pawn ship browser - ya just never know what might turn up!


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone tried an Ibanez AFS75T? Full-hollow construction, but only 1.7" (43mm) thick at the tail. I wonder how feedback resistant it is? Both my Ibby AK85 and epi mandolin can feed back on stage (especially the much more lightly constructed mandolin).


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Epi Dot, best $500 you may ever spend.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It varies a bit from guitar to guitar, but my Ibanez is a bit more feedback resistant than my Dot was, perhaps because of the slightly smaller body and top dimensions. The Ibanez makes controlled feedback noise (I love that stuff at the end of epic song endings...kinda classic rock cliche) much smoother and more managable. That said, there are other considerations, acoustically and electronically. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't want to sound like a broken record, but I bought a brand new Yamaha SA500 a couple of years ago WITH case for $500, and it's my go-to electric these days, even over my 75 Les Paul Standard and my G&L Legacy Standard, even though I love them too. Would be worth a look for you, I think.










-Mikey


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

fudb said:


> Well, you do see em, but not on traditional hollowbodies. Telecaster thinlines come to mind. Weren't some of the old Starcasters maple fretboard-ed as well?


Yeah, everyone I've ever seen was maple neck and fretboard. Those are both semi-hollows though, I believe. 
Never seen an L5 or ES-175.. Or any Gibson, ever, with a maple fretboard. Hmm. 

I hear great things about the Chinese-made Artcores. Seems everyone's tastes are gravitating towards Semihollows lately!


----------

